# Military Minds hostile take over?



## Jarnhamar (21 Feb 2014)

Is anyone tracking whats going on with Military Minds?

http://militarymindsassociation.com/


> Welcome To Military Minds
> 
> 
> This website will be closed within 24hrs due to hostile intentions by the board members.
> ...



It sounds like the serving and retired military members were ousted on their old FB page by civilians on the board.  Having 89'000 followers probably filled their eyes with dollar signs.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (21 Feb 2014)

That appears to be the story that is coming out,...I guess time will tell...


----------



## brihard (21 Feb 2014)

I've been following it, and talking with Chris Dupree. Basically a coup d'état with most of the vets forced out and an immediate, massive negative reaction by vets. The page of 89,000 members has now been deleted from Facebook by the parties who gained control of it. Chris has started a new page and seems to be attempting to reclaim/rebuild the MM name/brand. It's a mess...


----------



## Jarnhamar (21 Feb 2014)

Who forced the vets out?


----------



## RedcapCrusader (21 Feb 2014)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> Who forced the vets out?



Civilian board members.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (21 Feb 2014)

Can the information on these 'civie' board members be found anywhere or can someone post them?

It'd be interesting to see who they are and what other 'business' dealings they've had before.

I'd call tem gold-diggers, but gold-diggers at least make you feel good while they're doing you over.


----------



## Jarnhamar (22 Feb 2014)

RedcapCrusader said:
			
		

> Civilian board members.



Pretend I mentioned that in my first post and I was looking for further clarification.


----------



## donaldk (22 Feb 2014)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Can the information on these 'civie' board members be found anywhere or can someone post them?
> 
> It'd be interesting to see who they are and what other 'business' dealings they've had before.
> 
> I'd call tem gold-diggers, but gold-diggers at least make you feel good while they're doing you over.



 Sourced from Google's cache taken 4 Feb 2014 18:02:11 GMT
http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:OpmTBOmgOTMJ:militarymindsassociation.com/mission/board-members+&cd=2&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=ca

Hon. LCol John Wright
Chairman

Senior Vice President of polling and market research firm Ipsos Reid, John is former chair of the charity Wounded Warriors and is an Honorary LCol of the Ontario Regiment. A graduate and Arbor Award recipient of the University of Toronto, he has a long history of serving on volunteer boards and in particular being associated with mental health treatment from the boardroom to the battlefield and from the workplace to the campus. He has been recognized with the Lt. Governor of Ontario Volunteer Service Award, the Queens Silver Jubilee Medal, and two Commendations for outstanding service to the Canadian Forces and is a Fellow of the Royal Canadian Geographic Society.

Captain John Niles
Co-Chairman, Clinical Services and Program Connectivity

John and his wife Liane have fostered over 1,200 children in the last 13 years and have been the primary emergency home for “crack” and heroin addicted babies and abandoned and abused infants and toddlers. John holds a doctorate in psychology and together with his wife has been awarded the Humanitarian Community Service Award and the Governor of Canada meritorious service award. As a past president of the Empire club in Toronto he has had personal audiences with numerous heads of state. He serves as a pastor, a padre to the Queen’s Own Rifles in Toronto and statesman with a message of hope for all.

Cpl Chris Dupee
Founder

A Queens Diamond Jubilee Medal recipient, Chris joined the Canadian Forces in 2005 as an infantryman and assumed his post at 3 Royal Canadian Regiment (RCR) in Petawawa Ontario where he earned his Airborne Wings in 2006 and continued his career in Mike (jump) Company. He was a LAV gunner in Afghanistan on TF 3-08 where he also assumed duties with Command Call Sign Niner tac. Upon return to Canada he was posted to the Queens Own Rifles in Toronto and since 2009 has been posted with the Joint Personnel Support Unit (JPSU). Chris founded Military Minds in November 2011 and has been its life and guiding force since.

MCpl Jesse Obee
Board Member

Jesse joined the Canadian Forces in 2005 as an infantryman and assumed his post at 3rd Battalion Royal Canadian Regiment (3RCR) located in Petawawa, Ontario. Jesse spent 6 years serving in November Company and during his time within the company, Jesse deployed to Afghanistan on TF 3-08 where he took part in combat operations in the Zhari/Panjwai districts. Throughout his tour, Jesse gained invaluable experience in the reality of life, combat, and death. Jesse is a firm believer in the loyalty, bravery, and selfless dedication that he not only experienced during his tour but witnessed by many of his fellow soldiers. He can truly attest to the undeniable bond of camaraderie that is formed when soldiers share risks and hardships during combat. These experiences are what have allowed Jesse to relate to the members of military minds and all veterans abroad. Jesse continues to serve actively as a member of CANSOFCOM.

Samantha Roman, MBA
Co-Chairman & National Affairs

Samantha Roman is Director of Sales and Strategic Initiatives for RBC Wealth Management’s North American international business development team. She has served 22 years in the Canadian Army Reserves in various roles which has included a deployment to Bosnia and leading the development of the inaugural Civil-Military Cooperation training course for the Canadian Forces. A qualified nurse Samantha has a graduate degree from the Richard Ivey School of Business, is an executive of Treble Victor Group and a board member of St. John Ambulance Ontario Chapter.

Michael Dupee
Board Member

Michael Dupee is an entrepreneur who owns a financial Institution and is currently expanding with the purchasing of homes and anticipating the employment of some of our young veterans as his company grows. He has had an extensive career in sales, marketing and public relations. From owning car dealerships to finance companies, Michael brings to the table a wealth of experience and knowledge.

Andrea Ernesaks
Administrative Director

Having completed her MA in political Science at Western University, she is currently an Ontario Legislative Intern at the Ontario Legislature, Queen’s Park, Toronto.


----------



## Lightguns (22 Feb 2014)

Except for one or two, they all look like civilians to me.  What were they trying to do?  Nothing about MM has made sense they backed that walking woman who pretty much burnt her military bridges.


----------



## Tibbson (22 Feb 2014)

Lightguns said:
			
		

> Except for one or two, they all look like civilians to me.  What were they trying to do?  Nothing about MM has made sense they backed that walking woman who pretty much burnt her military bridges.



I hear they got burned twice by her but I've not seen anything on the news about it.


----------



## PuckChaser (22 Feb 2014)

Schindler's lift said:
			
		

> I hear they got burned twice by her but I've not seen anything on the news about it.



Military Minds did?

I'm interested to hear the other side of this story that there was a "hostile takeover". No details are out there only what the CF MM members are saying.


----------



## Teager (25 Feb 2014)

Seems like the site is partially back up. If you try to click on board members it still gives an error message so they must be working things out.


----------



## bossi (17 Mar 2014)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> Having 89'000 followers probably filled their eyes with dollar signs.



Nope.


----------



## PanaEng (25 Mar 2014)

bossi said:
			
		

> Nope.


Can you elaborate?  seems like you know some.


----------

